# 1911's



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am in the market for a 1911. A buddy of mine has one and it felt great in my hand and is a great shooter. My question is this:

Is there any brand out there that you would recommend over the other.... S&W, Colt, Para.....



Second part... I thought I was sold on the full size 1911, but I have a good opportunity to buy a Kimber ultra carry. I know it is smaller, but it is a great deal.

I will probably never carry the kimber, but I have always wanted on and it is a small 1911.... whta would you all do????


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless you go really cheap, you really can't go wrong with a 1911. 


Kimber is near the top of the pack. I personally buy S&W & Springfield Armory.


My Performance Center 945:











My Springfield V10 Ultra Compact:











I'll never be able to part with either of those.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

For the most part I do not think you can go wrong with the 1911's. I would stick to Colt, kimber, springfield and Smith's. I carry a springfield micro compact about 10% of the time, it shoots well and is easy to conceal when wearing a jacket. I would stay away from Para their customer service is slow, when I first tried the LDA trigger I wanted one but since have decided I don't like it. If I had to grade them I would put Colt on the top of the list just do to more steel parts. I love my Springfield but I choose it because I got a real deal on it. Kimber and Smith's are also top of the line.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a Kimber Tactical Ultra II and a Kimber Pro Carry II. Both guns are absolute tack drivers. Both have been 100% dependable. If your getting a good deal on a Kimber I'd grab it.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I would probably get the Kimber...Para is all hype,I would never buy from them..Their compact 1911's have horrible reviews as well..Also the G.I. line of Micro Compacts having the 3 and 4 inch barrles made by Sprinfield seem to have alot of bad press online..Their other compact models seem really good though..There are alot of Good 1911's out there...They are gonna cost you though lol..


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Kimber PCII.... Either in an Alessi Bodyguard or Adams Pancake.
R


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get the Kimber
my kimber shoots the best out of my springfield, colt gold cup....and the smith I traded off


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would stick with the Colt or Springfield..but thats only because thats what I have experience with Im sure the others would be fine as well. I have also heard good things about the Rock Island 1911s.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I second the Rock Island 1911's as well I also have an Original Browning 1911 pre-WWI model that I found lying stripped down and wrapped in waxed paper in a box of odds and ends junk I bought at some auction a few years back.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> I second the Rock Island 1911's as well I also have an Original Browning 1911 pre-WWI model that I found lying stripped down and wrapped in waxed paper in a box of odds and ends junk I bought at some auction a few years back.


Thats awesome saugeye...People have laugh at me when talking about going to auctions and trying find stuff like that..I would have pee'd my pants up that discovery lol...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> Thats awesome saugeye...People have laugh at me when talking about going to auctions and trying find stuff like that..I would have pee'd my pants up that discovery lol...


Yeah lol the only reason I bought the box was because it had an old Mitchell fishing reel in it but I had to buy the whole box to get it lol it only cost me $6 the reel was unusable but what i found in the bottom of the box was! Had anyone went through that box it would have gone for more than $6


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Go to one of the 1911 forums. You just opened up a can of worms. Tons of great 1911's out there and guess what they all have the same basic components. Its just all the bells and whistles your are buying. I have a a kimberultra tactical 3.5" and I paid a lot for it. it is reliabe and accurate but my every day carry to and from work is my Springfield GI 5". Its plain jane and does what it needs too. I paid about 400 for it and I will be putting about $200-300 more dollars into for the whistles. If I could do it again. I would just go with a springfield champion. And yes you can conceal a 5" gune very easily. Next you will want to buy and nice Leather holster. theres another $150 lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I love my Kimber Crimson Ultra Carry.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I bet this brings a lot of comments but I think it needs to be said. 
If your not experienced with handguns and you plan to use this one as a carry gun, the 1911 might not be for you or any single action handgun for that matter. 
I love 1911's. Great guns. But they require a whole different level of training and understanding than say a Glock or Kahr. 
This is one of the problems I have with all these "experts" in the gun magazines that sing the praises of the 1911 without reminding folks that they need to dedicate themselves to training with it. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone here actually use a Kimber for their everyday carry gun? Those are some nice guns especially the ultra carrys but I don't know that I would carry one, unless I had money to burn anyway.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know a ton of folks who use them as their daily carry piece, just not me. I started with S&W & Springfield and have just never seen a need. ( I do constantly buy expensive things I don't need, so not sure why I don't have one yet, they're really nice)


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Well.... that Pro Carry II (Cond. 1) a few posts up was on my hip prior to the pic. Under my left arm now...
R


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

tm1669 said:


> I bet this brings a lot of comments but I think it needs to be said.
> If your not experienced with handguns and you plan to use this one as a carry gun, the 1911 might not be for you or any single action handgun for that matter.
> I love 1911's. Great guns. But they require a whole different level of training and understanding than say a Glock or Kahr.
> This is one of the problems I have with all these "experts" in the gun magazines that sing the praises of the 1911 without reminding folks that they need to dedicate themselves to training with it.
> Just my opinion.



I'm not sure I understand your reasoning
My dailey carry, Dan Wesson CCO carrried cocked and locked. Simply flip off the safety with my thumb and am ready to Rock -n -Roll


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with Orlando. Carrying cocked and locked is safer than carrying a Glock with one in the tube ready to blow your pelvis in half! 


The hammer being cocked is a turn off to a lot, but the reality is that you have 3 safety mechanisms in action at the same time... The beavertail safety, the thumb safety & your brain.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

RonT said:


> Well.... that Pro Carry II (Cond. 1) a few posts up was on my hip prior to the pic. Under my left arm now...
> R


I carry my Kimber PC II the same way.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The whole reason I got the Ultra Carry was so it could be by my side. It's a very safe and reliable gun to have with me. I don't consider it money wasted when it could save my life.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> I agree with Orlando. Carrying cocked and locked is safer than carrying a Glock with one in the tube ready to blow your pelvis in half!
> 
> 
> The hammer being cocked is a turn off to a lot, but the reality is that you have 3 safety mechanisms in action at the same time... The beavertail safety, the thumb safety & your brain.


Are you saying you carry a 1911 chamber empty, hammer cocked safety engaged???? That makes no sense at all. And how is a Glock a danger to blow your pelvis off more than any other pistol. In fact if you actually carry a 1911 in a inside the waistband holster and have yet to take it out and find that the thumb safety has been accidently pushed down theres a good chance you will in the future. 
My reasoning for the training comment is that during a high stress encounter you better be familier enough with a single action to deal with that light trigger. Theres a reason 1911's arent issued to Police Dept's as a duty gun. Some specialized units are issued them but they train extensivly with them. 
Again.. I love 1911's and I'm not bashing the design. they jsut require a different level of understanding.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

tm1669 said:


> I bet this brings a lot of comments but I think it needs to be said.
> If your not experienced with handguns and you plan to use this one as a carry gun, the 1911 might not be for you or any single action handgun for that matter.
> I love 1911's. Great guns. But they require a whole different level of training and understanding than say a Glock or Kahr.
> This is one of the problems I have with all these "experts" in the gun magazines that sing the praises of the 1911 without reminding folks that they need to dedicate themselves to training with it.
> Just my opinion.



Not sure how much experience you have with 1911's. But with the comment you made it seems like you do not have a whole lot. 
1911's are one of the safest handguns out there. BTW glock has Internal safeties nothing to prevent the trigger from being pull. unlock the 1911's thats beside the point.

If you are going to handle any firearms you need to be familiar with it and train all the time. Not more or less just because of the the grip and thumb safety. (Berettas and a few others also have thumb safeties .)


tm1669 said:


> Theres a reason 1911's arent issued to Police Dept's as a duty gun.


 the only reasons why Some police dept do not issue them is because of the lack of knowledge the communities have on how the firearm works. What is seen is.." Officer, do you know your gun is cocked" the visible cocked hammer. the other is not everyone can shoot a .45 caliber gun accurately and the round count is low


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh boy!!
Your comparing single actions to double/DAO and striker/safe action pistols. 
Different animals amigo.
All Im saying here is that someone is a realtive novice with handguns and is looking for a carry gun a 1911 or any single action for that matter might not be the way to go. 
As far as the last paragraph from ACESS all I can say is that 1911's arent issued to Police Depts is because there are better choices. 
1911's come in many different calibers and Hi cap frames have been available for quite a while now. 
Theres a saying that states that during a critical incident (shooting) people dont rise to the occasion, they fall back on their training!!
Its true.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally, I would rather Carry on my person a handgun with a Round in the Chamber. I would rather use my opposite hand and arm to block a blow from some type of blunt weapon - or push the Assailant away - or open a Door to escape - or push or yank an "innocent" out of the Line-Of-Fire. I just think that in a bad situation, wracking a Slide to put a Round in the Chamber gives the "Threat" an advantage. Don't forget, something bad is already starting to happen as you pull your CCW out!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> Personally, I would rather Carry on my person a handgun with a Round in the Chamber. I would rather use my opposite hand and arm to block a blow from some type of blunt weapon - or push the Assailant away - or open a Door to escape - or push or yank an "innocent" out of the Line-Of-Fire. I just think that in a bad situation, wracking a Slide to put a Round in the Chamber gives the "Threat" an advantage. Don't forget, something bad is already starting to happen as you pull your CCW out!


 When I carry my 1911's they are always loaded. IE the term locked and cocked. I have no idea where you are getting that they must be carried without one in the chamber. That is how the Isrealis carry their pistols

TM I have been in the Marine Corps and worked on several police departments and now an agency. Departments either let you carry your own gun or ones that are issued to you. I have carried beretta, glock, sigs and 1911s. It just depends on you departments policy. Most departments that say no to 1911's are not educated enough with weapons to understand that the 1911 weapons system is safer than glocks, sigs etc. It is the Public Perception of seeing a hammer cocked back. It is what the public sees and how they percieve it. That is why most departments say no to them.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

AC_ESS said:


> When I carry my 1911's they are always loaded. IE the term locked and cocked. I have no idea where you are getting that they must be carried without one in the chamber. That is how the Isrealis carry their pistols
> 
> TM I have been in the Marine Corps and worked on several police departments and now an agency. Departments either let you carry your own gun or ones that are issued to you. I have carried beretta, glock, sigs and 1911s. It just depends on you departments policy. Most departments that say no to 1911's are not educated enough with weapons to understand that the 1911 weapons system is safer than glocks, sigs etc. It is the Public Perception of seeing a hammer cocked back. It is what the public sees and how they percieve it. That is why most departments say no to them.


 I dont know how this got into a "1911 for law enforcement " discussion but..
Clearing houses/holding suspects at gunpoint and chasing suspects through backyards with a "cocked and locked" 1911 with a 3lb trigger on a single action pistol is a bad idea and a liability nightmare among other things. 
I know theres smaller Depts that have a open policy on duty guns and some guys carry 1911's but they are very few and usually working out in more rural areas. 
As far as the Isreali thing I'll have to take your word on that. 
Good luck with your job at your agency.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

AC_ESS said:


> When I carry my 1911's they are always loaded. IE the term locked and cocked. I have no idea where you are getting that they must be carried without one in the chamber. That is how the Isrealis carry their pistols
> 
> TM I have been in the Marine Corps and worked on several police departments and now an agency. Departments either let you carry your own gun or ones that are issued to you. I have carried beretta, glock, sigs and 1911s. It just depends on you departments policy. Most departments that say no to 1911's are not educated enough with weapons to understand that the 1911 weapons system is safer than glocks, sigs etc. It is the Public Perception of seeing a hammer cocked back. It is what the public sees and how they percieve it. That is why most departments say no to them.


Somehow, it seemed that one or two of the posts were reflecting that viewpoint that I was referring to. I understood that a member or two were stating that they carried "Chamber Empty". Maybe I mis-understood their post...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wasn't saying carry the gun empty, I was saying the 1911 design is safer than the Glock design. Both are obviously carried with a round in the chamber, the difference is the Glock has nothing from preventing the weapon from firing when you pull the trigger. The 1911 has 2 mechanical safeties in place which require deliberate operation to fire. DAO takes just as much understanding & practice as a single action pistol. I think everybody can agree that if you're going to carry a loaded weapon you should spend a lot of time practicing & learning how your specific gun operates, whether it be a Smith .357, a nice double action Sig or a Colt .45...


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I wasn't saying carry the gun empty, I was saying the 1911 design is safer than the Glock design. Both are obviously carried with a round in the chamber, the difference is the Glock has nothing from preventing the weapon from firing when you pull the trigger. The 1911 has 2 mechanical safeties in place which require deliberate operation to fire. DAO takes just as much understanding & practice as a single action pistol. I think everybody can agree that if you're going to carry a loaded weapon you should spend a lot of time practicing & learning how your specific gun operates, whether it be a Smith .357, a nice double action Sig or a Colt .45...


Gotcha 

+1


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

tm1669 said:


> Oh boy!!
> Your comparing single actions to double/DAO and striker/safe action pistols.
> Different animals amigo.
> *All Im saying here is that someone is a realtive novice with handguns and is looking for a carry gun a 1911 or any single action for that matter might not be the way to go*.
> ...


Do a google search on "1911 Leg" and you will find an assortment of hits on nice belt and leg holsters. Now, do a google search on "Glock Leg."

I believe the reason many PDs are using glocks is because of the special deal glock offered them on price... and, because they can carry 17+ rounds of 9. I'd rather have a 45.

Also, who conceal carries a 1911 with 3lb trigger pull? Most have a minimum of 4lbs. Mine is 5lbs.


----------

